# Took my Primato out over Labor Day weekend



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

been riding it everyday since...


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Need more pics.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Teasing is not allowed here. I'm liking what I see though.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*I'll post some updated pictures soon.*



mriddle said:


> been riding it everyday since...


I posted some photos when I built it up in 09. I'm currently sorting thru some updates, 25 tires, a 1990s original flite, and a giro d'italia bar.


----------



## redisfastest (Feb 2, 2013)

How long is it going to take you to "sort thru some updates?" C'mon, get with it.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

Here are some updated pictures. I replaced my old Cinelli Camp de Mod bar with one of the new Giro de Italia bars Cinelli has re-issued. Had to shim, as my 1R is 26.4 and the new bars are 26.0, but home-made shim works great and is invisible.

Re-taped using Selle San Marco vintage leather, really nice for $37 from Velo Mine. Replaced my 23 Veloflex gum walls with 25 all black Vittorias. Also scored a great deal on the black open pros with 2006 Record hubs in mint condition. My old wheels were 1998 Record with silver open pros. I repacked the new hubs and was happy to see the bearings and all internals were in great condition.

Finally, I replaced my Selle San Marco Regal with a Selle Italia 1990 Flite that is more period correct for the 94 Primato, and more comfortable for me.

I have several bikes, but the Primato will be with me until the end...


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Very Nice - Thx.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

mriddle said:


> Here are some updated pictures. I replaced my old Cinelli Camp de Mod bar with one of the new Giro de Italia bars Cinelli has re-issued. Had to shim, as my 1R is 26.4 and the new bars are 26.0, but home-made shim works great and is invisible.
> 
> Re-taped using Selle San Marco vintage leather, really nice for $37 from Velo Mine. Replaced my 23 Veloflex gum walls with 25 all black Vittorias. Also scored a great deal on the black open pros with 2006 Record hubs in mint condition. My old wheels were 1998 Record with silver open pros. I repacked the new hubs and was happy to see the bearings and all internals were in great condition.
> 
> ...


sweet bike! It looks pristine. What is the frame material? EL OS?


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

Had the frame repainted/chromed by Mr. Joe Bell.


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

Glorious!


----------

